
K3d v3.0.0 – K3s in Docker - iwilltry42
https://github.com/rancher/k3d/releases/tag/v3.0.0
======
dividedbyzero
I like where this is going; I use k3d a lot to quickly spin up a disposable
cluster to try some new operator and things like that, then just discard it.
Very handy if you work on Kubernetes clusters.

K3s is also really good – I'm running several k3s clusters on my private
hardware (one on a Raspberry Pi 4, even) and it's been smooth sailing after
the major kinks had been smoothed out in the early versions.

Seems like k3d just got even better. Love the ability to quickly spin up
multi-node clusters, and updating existing kubeconfig is also very welcome.

